# BBC forecasts heavy rains



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Just wanted to warn everyone to drive carefully and probably to not schedule any activities as BBC forecasts heavy rains to start in the coming night and continue the whole day tomorrow.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I've just heard that from other sources. Time to batten down the hatches again!

:rain::rain::rain:


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome I love it when it rains here..... its the funniest thing to see (apart from when people die of course)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> Awesome I love it when it rains here..... its the funniest thing to see (apart from when people die of course)


it's probably funny when you are behind the window from the inner side.. have you tried to be outside? last week there was a woman killed by the sign of Global Village that fell down from the wind... doesn't sound that funny to me...
apart from that expect traffic jam all over and a number of accidents... i prefer to be on sick leave on such days...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

As i said its not funny when people die. 

I have been on the outside as well.... I just find it funny - London and UK cant cope with Snow or rain or Sun for that matter but I have never seen a city so ill prepared for Rain - but when it happens less then 1 week a year does it really matter?

must cause millions in damages?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Our friends arriving tonight for some "guaranteed" sun won't be too happy. 

Aside from that, it was only one hour the other evening and two days later the city is still in chaos, yesterday the metro was just down and the cars, heading for Sharjah, I've just driven past on the way home from work are not going anywhere for the next 4 hours a least.

Hey, but there is a tall building and big, leaking, fishtank.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> As i said its not funny when people die.
> 
> I have been on the outside as well.... I just find it funny - London and UK cant cope with Snow or rain or Sun for that matter but I have never seen a city so ill prepared for Rain - but when it happens less then 1 week a year does it really matter?
> 
> must cause millions in damages?


I remember there was a heavy rain during my first year in UAE, it was 4 years ago. Believe me or not, the biggest challenge I faced at that time is to find an umbrella. Back home rain is so normal, that you can find umbrellas everywhere, but in UAE it's used more for sun, so umbrellas are not big and strong enough.

I love rain, but I still prefer to enjoy it in early autumn when you walk on the goldish leaves somewhere in the forest, listen to the birds, and feel a warm touch of soft drops on your face... Miss it and will never get it here in Dubai...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr.Rossi, your friends should be lucky to land on time. My colleague should have arrived yesterday at 10pm and reached Dubai only at 9am as plane was rooming around till it run out of fuel and finally landed in Al Ain cuz of floods.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry the Beeb can't get the home forecasts correct so you will more than likely have a heatwave!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

dammit... these rain predictions are running a few minutes late!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most of Europe has had very strong winds and torrential rain causing landslides and sadly some deaths. I guess its your turn over there now!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

marc said:


> As i said its not funny when people die.
> 
> I have been on the outside as well.... I just find it funny - London and UK cant cope with Snow or rain or Sun for that matter but I have never seen a city so ill prepared for Rain - but when it happens less then 1 week a year does it really matter?
> 
> must cause millions in damages?


Coincidentally I was reading about it in this local blog post Waiting for the rainy day Shanz Zenith


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The rain has just been coming down and pounding the tin roof... Sure does make one even more sleepy then normal on the last leg of my night shift!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

blahhh dogs started barking at 2am when all the plants outside got blown over. So tired.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Emirates Road, Dubai-Al Ain road were showered at 9am, I couldn't get out of the car ((


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Emirates Road, Dubai-Al Ain road were showered at 9am, I couldn't get out of the car ((


why would you even want to get out of your car on the high speed freeway?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> why would you even want to get out of your car on the high speed freeway?


because that's where Dubai Silicon Oasis is located ))) I was sitting on the parking until my colleague brought me an umbrella

but overall I think yesterday was not that scary as it looked like in the morning


----------

